# Chiếc vòng bạc bạn đeo cho con có thể đang là sát thủ hạ độc con bạn



## vietmom (25/6/18)

*Theo các chuyên gia y tế, chiếc vòng bạc hay được đeo để tránh gió cho trẻ có thể là một sát thủ đang hạ độc con bạn một cách từ từ...*

*Nhiễm độc chì vì đeo vòng kim loại thường xuyên*
Khi một em bé sơ sinh đầy tháng, người lớn trong gia đình thường sắm cho con cháu một chiếc lắc bạc như một món quà kỷ niệm mang đầy tính truyền thống. Theo dân gian, lắc bạc có tác dụng trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của trẻ nhỏ như chống gió, chống cảm.... Đó là lý do hầu hết trẻ nhỏ đều được cha mẹ cho đeo lắc bạc tay, chân ngoài mục đích làm đẹp, là món đồ trang sức đáng yêu.

Tuy nhiên, khi chưa hề có một nghiên cứu khoa học nào chứng minh thực sự công dụng tránh gió độc thực sự của vòng, lắc bạc đối với trẻ sơ sinh thì những tác hại và mối nguy hiểm tiềm tàng đến từ những chiếc vòng bạc không nguyên chất, bị pha tạp lại quá rõ ràng.




_Đeo vòng kim loại thường xuyên có thể khiến trẻ nhiễm độc chì_​Tuy gọi là vòng bạc nhưng thành phần cấu tạo nên những chiếc vòng này hiện nay nhiều nơi đang bán thường lại chỉ là hỗn hợp bao gồm bạc, chì, crom …cùng nhiều yếu tố kim loại khác chứ không phải bạc nguyên chất. Chì là chất gây độc hại cho bé khi tiếp xúc với mật độ cao, cadmi còn độc hơn nhiều ngay cả với một lượng nhỏ, gây ra các bệnh ở thận, xương và gan. Kim loại này còn được biết đến với biệt danh “chất sinh ung thư”.

Khi trẻ sơ sinh đeo những chiếc vòng bạc không nguyên chất này trong thời gian dài, việc tiếp xúc da quá thường xuyên có thể dẫn đến nhiều nguy cơ nhiễm độc chì, đặc biệt càng dễ dàng hơn đối với những em bé có sở thích gặm, mút vòng.

*Trẻ có thể bị hóc, nghẹn bởi những chi tiết trên vòng*
Trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn thích khám phá, ngậm mút đương nhiên sẽ khó lòng bỏ qua đồ vật đầy hấp dẫn trên tay mình như chiếc lắc bạc. Những kiểu vòng, lắc bạc có chạm trổ nhiều chi tiết hay đính thêm các sợi dây, hạt chuông nhỏ càng đặc biệt nguy hiểm với trẻ vì bé có thể dễ dàng nuốt chứng chúng hay bị những chi tiết trang trí này mắc kẹt trong cổ họng, gây nghẹt thở.

*Nguy cơ viêm da dị ứng*
Làn da của trẻ sơ sinh rất nhạy cảm, nếu mẹ mua cho bé những chiếc vòng bạc không được nguyên chất, pha trộn nhiều kim loại hỗn tạp có thể gây viêm da, phồng rộp, mụn đỏ.

*Trầy xước, tổn thương làn da*
Những em bé thích vận động sẽ không khi nào chịu để tay chân được yên. Việc đưa tay, chân qua lại với những chiếc vòng trên đó rất có thể sẽ gây ra trầy xước, tổn thương da tay và những bộ phận da khác vô tình bị vòng quệt phải như mặt, mắt…

*Ảnh hưởng tới sự lưu thông máu*
Da của bé còn có thể bị rộp lên vì bị những cạnh sắc của đồ trang sức cứa vào da. Đặc biệt việc sử dụng vòng bạc hay lắc bạc bị cong vênh có thể gây chầy xước và ảnh hưởng đến việc lưu thông máu của trẻ.

_

_
_Chiếc vòng bạc mà hàng nghìn em bé đang đeo lại gây ngộ độc_​*Tổn thương phổi*
Trong khí quyển có chứa các loại axit như axit sunfuric, axit nitric, khi tiếp xúc phải bạc sẽ bị phân huỷ thành những loại muối như sunfua bạc, nitrat bạc dễ tan trong nước. Các muối đó có thể làm hỏng da, sạm da, thậm chí khi ngửi phải ở nồng độ cao có thể làm tổn thương phổi.

*Chuyên gia y tế nói gì?*
PGS – TS Bùi Thị An (Chủ tịch Hội Hóa học Hà Nội) cho biết: “Theo truyền thống từ xưa, trẻ con và cả người lớn vẫn đeo bạc để làm đẹp và một số người quan niệm là để tránh gió độc. Thậm chí, khi thấy vòng bạc đeo bị đen lại thì mọi người nói là có vấn đề về sức khỏe. Trên thế giới, từ thời cổ đại đã có kết luận bạc và ion bạc có thể khử chất độc như nấm, vi khuẩn, virus, dùng bạc để khử độc. Thậm chí, trong cung đình ngày xưa, vua chúa vẫn dùng bạc để làm đũa hay bát nhằm tránh bị bỏ độc”.

Về thông tin đeo bạc giúp hấp thụ H2S tồn dư, giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn, PGS – TS Bùi Thị An nhận đinh: “Phản ứng có thể xảy ra nhưng phải có điều kiện mới xảy ra được. Nói chung bạc hay ion bạc có thể tác dụng với một số chất để tạo thành muối nhưng phải có điều kiện phản ứng. Ở điều kiện nhiệt đới với nhiệt độ, độ ẩm thì có thể nhưng là hãn hữu và cũng khó xảy ra. Còn việc vòng bạc, lắc bạc bị đen lại thì chúng tôi giải thích là do bạc hấp thụ một số chất trong đó có thể nhóm nào đó để tạo thành muối. Tuy nhiên, muối đó để gây độc thì khó, tôi chưa biết đến điều này”.

"Bạc thì không gây ảnh hưởng sức khỏe con người nhưng có thể một số nơi sản xuất vòng bạc, lắc bạc trôi nổi, giá quá rẻ đã pha lẫn tạp chất. Trước đây có thể cũng pha nhưng không nghe bất cứ ai bị dị ứng, còn bây giờ có thể pha tạp quá, nguyên tố pha vào thì không ai biết được và không ai lường trước được”, PGS, TS Bùi Thị An nhấn mạnh.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_​


----------

